# Liberta Explorer Rat Cage??



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

http://www.worldstores.co.uk/p/Liberta_Explorer_Rat,_Ferret_and_Chinchilla.htm

So I have been looking at more cages for my 2 girls. They are currently in.... http://www.petsathome.com/shop/furet-plus-rat-cage-by-ferplast-15988 and it does provide them with plenty of space (it houses 4 max, but 2 is perfect I think).

I was wondering if the Liberta cage was a good cage to consider for my girls.
In the future, I do plan on owning more rats (I stalk ads on gumtree and pets4homes....) so the cage wouldn't just be for 2 rats at a time. But I do know that rats love lots of space!

*Questions:*
-Is it easy to fleece it? I plan on using fleece rather than a bedding. I currently use shredded cardboard and although it is really good, I just think that for a cage of the size it is, it will be easier to fleece it.

-How many rats can it hold. I am presuming the demensions given are including the stand...

-Is it a cage you guys would reccomend??

I would go for something like the critternation, but they are just so expensive. I am only 16 and I don't have a job so I have no way of getting one of those unfortunatly


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

I think you can have up to 12 in an explorer. It's similar to a savic royal suite but not quite so robust. You can also get metal trays made for it as i think the ones it comes with are plastic. The fancy rats forum is UK based and has a thread on occupancy for common cages.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Thread is here and it does say 12 http://www.fancyratsforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=175


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Oh thankyou!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

This is the best cage I ever had!!! I replaced it with the liberta happy house so it could fit in my bedroom. The explorer was too wide. It was very very easy to fleece and clean I definately recommend it!! 

View attachment 90537
View attachment 90545



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Oh awesome 
I am hoping to get this cage in the future!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

View attachment 90705


This is my new cage the liberta happy house. It's taller but slimmer than the explorer and more difficult to clean. X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I was considering that cage, but went against it because of the multiple small levels in it. I think i'd prefer a cage like the DCN's layout if that makes sense? Like the base, then one small level, then another base, then another small level. :3


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

hrl20100 said:


> I was considering that cage, but went against it because of the multiple small levels in it. I think i'd prefer a cage like the DCN's layout if that makes sense? Like the base, then one small level, then another base, then another small level. :3


If you look at my cage I've made it just like the explorer and DCN inside. It's got 2 main levels plus another 2 small levels at the top 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

